# Gorgeous pup



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I wish I was ready for another dog - this available 7 month old gal from Ryanhaus is a stunner!


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes she is a stunner!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous :wub:


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

She'll make someone pretty happy some day! Breath taking!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wowza! Look at her!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

B-E-A-U-tiful!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beauty queen!!!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

She is a very nice female. Do you have the link? I looked on their site and can't find her. 

thanks


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> She is a very nice female. Do you have the link? I looked on their site and can't find her.
> 
> thanks


They posted it on their Facebook page, which is here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ryanhaus-German-Shepherd-Dogs/153529294699615?fref=ts

You should totally get her, then let us vicariously watch her grow up by posting lots of pics


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

J-Boo said:


> They posted it on their Facebook page, which is here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ryanhaus-German-Shepherd-Dogs/153529294699615?fref=ts
> 
> You should totally get her, then let us vicariously watch her grow up by posting lots of pics


Unfortunately I won't be getting another one just yet...but she is very pretty. I have a 16 month old and will be waiting till he is 3 before adding another. Need to get his training done to a point where I can be satisfied...


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow, wonderfully gorgeous girl!


----------

